

Music with AWK - johnbender
http://kmkeen.com/awk-music/

======
srean
Here is Paul Hudak's library for creating music in Haskell

<http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskore> and here are some samples that you
can listen to [http://users.informatik.uni-
halle.de/~thielema/Music/HAL2/mi...](http://users.informatik.uni-
halle.de/~thielema/Music/HAL2/midi-haskore/)

He also discusses it in chapter 20 of his book. I was quite surprised to know
that he is currently on medical leave due to a rare form of leukemia.
Surprised, because leukemia has been on the radar on HN (as well as on
personal front) lately.

I know it is selection bias, but it still feels weird when coincidences like
that happen in clusters.

------
burgerbrain
You'll want to pipe it into `aplay -r 64000`. At least my copy of aplay
incorrectly guesses the rate so you have to tell it.

~~~
krakensden
Thank you- that sounds much more pleasant.

------
frytaz
How can i make it work on osx?

~~~
jesvs
pipe it into SoX

awk [...] | sox -c 1 -b 16 -r 44100 -s -t raw - -d

~~~
jackowayed
And you can install sox from homebrew. (I, at least, didn't have it installed
by default)

------
keenerd
Hey, it is HN again. I would have about four times as many points if I ever
remembered to post any of my stuff here. :-)

Thanks for the feedback, will update it with regards to osx later.

------
shadowpwner
Oh, the power and beauty of the pentatonic scale.

~~~
jpitz
You reminded me of
[http://www.ted.com/talks/bobby_mcferrin_hacks_your_brain_wit...](http://www.ted.com/talks/bobby_mcferrin_hacks_your_brain_with_music.html)

------
acqq
Anybody knows if the faster "chirping" sounds in the background can be
eliminated? If there were only "slow" chimes I think it would really be very
suitable for meditation purposes.

~~~
keenerd
There is no faster chirping sound. I'm guessing you are using Jesvs's sox
line? I was very surprised sox was able to work at all, half of the settings
were wrong. Try

awk [...] | sox -c 1 -b 8 -r 64k -e unsigned -t raw - -d

instead. No clicking/popping with that.

~~~
acqq
I've just listened to the mp3 linked from the page
(<http://kmkeen.com/tmp/awkbient.mp3>) and I've heard the sounds I've
described. I hear it like "(loud:) dong (quieter:) brrr-brrr-bbrrr (loud:)
dong (quieter:) brrr-brrr-brrr (loud:) dong" The brr-brr sounds are the
unpleasant ones. I hear them also when listening to wav made by lame --decode
of mp3.

------
vitorbal
This is a little (a lot) off-topic but I liked the way he conveys his contact
details in that image to the left, heh.

------
abecedarius
You don't need to end all those lines with backslashes, BTW.

------
Vvick727
haha, reminds me of the social network.

